# Our Ram is very congested and coughing.. is there any natural way to help him?



## Heather gray (Dec 17, 2015)

Our ram Maxx has been coughing for a while and now sounds congested. Is there any natural ways of helping him ? We have a few shots of penicillin available. Would that be a good thing to give him?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2015)

Tagging some people that might have answers to your questions. 
@norseofcourse @SheepGirl


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2015)

@Ridgetop @purplequeenvt


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't have the years of experience that others on here do... if it was my ram I'd call the vet to be on the safe side.  For me to decide to use antibiotics on my own (which I will do sometimes), I have to be sure of why I'm using them, the dosage, duration, likely effectiveness (how long before worrying if no improvement), and make sure the meds are not outdated and have been properly stored.  Also the risk factor - is this my only ram and hard to replace?  Might he have something contagious to the others?

Hope he improves, whatever route you choose.  Do you have him separated in case it's contagious?


----------

